# Plus de carte SIM !!!



## Monniot (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques jours, mon IPAD me dit qu'il n'y a pas de carte SIM, alors que bien sur, elle est dedans avec le forfait qui va avec... Quelqu'un à eu ce problème et a une solution ? 
Thanks...


----------



## Powerdom (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Elle est bien mise ?


----------



## Monniot (21 Décembre 2011)

Oui pas de soucis à ce niveau là...


----------



## Monniot (22 Janvier 2012)

Bon, ben résolu : nouvelle carte sim, tout simplement. La mienne était défectueuse


----------

